# Freshwater Bassin



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

The last few days have been slightly warmer here in Niceville/Valpariso 

Threw a TopWater after no success on a Jig and BAM. Quite the blow up!









Not my PB buy the nicest this year so far! 

Saw a couple smaller ones schooling and circling as well.

Using a Spro Bronzeye 65 in Killer Gill pattern. On an 8' Falcon Inshore, with a Stradic CI4+ 4000 with #20 Suffix 832


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a gooden on a frog!!! Glad ya got em!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Jason said:


> That's a gooden on a frog!!! Glad ya got em!


Thanks bud! 

I had more hits but none of them were large enough to swallow it! 

I would say out of my top 10 largest bass, 8 or 9 of them were on Spro Frogs. And 1 or 2 on a 12" Manns Jelly Worm.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Is that a "new" inshore species? Saltwater bass? Just jerkn your chain. Very nice catch.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful Bass! Damn...got the itch!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

The magnolia you see on the left side, fell in the lake recently.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have never had a bite on a frog. Congrats!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice detailed report....and great pics. Thx for sharing.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great report and pictures -- Thanks !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a good'un !


----------



## Mattrik187 (Feb 26, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> The last few days have been slightly warmer here in Niceville/Valpariso
> 
> Threw a TopWater after no success on a Jig and BAM. Quite the blow up!
> 
> ...



I live on the Air Force base and I have been looking for a spot to take my son. Where is this located. If you have google maps can you drop a pin on the lake you were in and send me a text with the dropped pin? 8438600836


----------



## cavalier (May 7, 2014)

Nice fish, lovely spot


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Mattrik187 said:


> I live on the Air Force base and I have been looking for a spot to take my son. Where is this located. If you have google maps can you drop a pin on the lake you were in and send me a text with the dropped pin? 8438600836


Sharon


----------



## Mattrik187 (Feb 26, 2016)

BuckWild said:


> Sharon


whats sharon?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Frog bites are so much fun. That's a beautiful bass, congrats!

I hope we succeed in our relocation efforts, I'll be on the hunt down there one day relatively soon!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

???


----------

